# Ren Wax



## texasfootball21 (Oct 30, 2008)

Just got some Ren wax for the first time. Sounds like good stuff so I ordered some for a few antler pens I'm about to make. 

Besides the thin CA, the wax will be the only finish. I'm looking for the highest gloss finish I can get out of the stuff.

My question is, what's the best way to apply the wax? Lathe on or off, pen assembled or still in pieces, metal parts? Any tips with using Ren was are appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Leather Man (Oct 31, 2008)

Joe, I have done it both ways. I usually apply the wax after the pen is assembled and then buff. I have a very thick and fluffy paint roller I put on the lathe to buff the wax with. Hope this helps.
Ben


----------



## stevers (Oct 31, 2008)

Ren wax tends to be a pretty thin layer of material. It works as a protectant. It will give you added shine. Me personally, I use it after I have achieved a good shine on the pen.
I apply it with the lathe running at a pretty slow speed. It can be done with the lathe off, I just find it easier with the lathe spinning slow. Gives me a nice even coat. I wouldn't try it with the lathe spinning fast. The heat will most likely have an adverse affect on the ren wax.

Also, be careful about using  it on porous materials. It will tend to gather in the pours of the material.


----------



## DSallee (Oct 31, 2008)

Leather Man said:


> ....I have a very thick and fluffy paint roller I put on the lathe to buff the wax with......
> Ben



Hmmmm, never thought of using that.. cool idea.. so how did you mount it?

Not meaning to hijack this thread so PM me if ya want ... or post it if others wanna know....


----------



## stevers (Oct 31, 2008)

Hijacker!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DSallee (Oct 31, 2008)

stevers said:


> Hijacker!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



UH OH... I just thought of something... now might not be a good time to mention "hijack" on the net with the election only 5 days away... 

Might get  knock at my door in 5 minutes...:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## stevers (Oct 31, 2008)

Uh-Oh, that means I'll be next. Cool.


----------



## RussFairfield (Oct 31, 2008)

Here 'tiz. Make a plug for each end and hold it between centers. This one can be held in either a chuck or between centers.


----------



## Steve Busey (Oct 31, 2008)

stevers said:


> I wouldn't try it with the lathe spinning fast. The heat will most likely have an adverse affect on the ren wax.



Oops. Silly me, being the novice that I am, I've been melting it in at high speed with a cotton cloth, (after MM to 12000), then buffing. Haven't noticed any adverse effects.


----------



## Leather Man (Nov 2, 2008)

DSallee,
You can do what Russ has shown, or, I purchased a set of delrin bushings from Bruce Boone. They work great.
Ben


----------



## les-smith (Nov 2, 2008)

When I use Ren Wax I do it with the lathe running slowly.  I then will add it to the whole pen once it's put together.  I think it helps keep the finger prints of the pen parts.


----------



## DSallee (Nov 2, 2008)

SRB said:


> Oops. Silly me, being the novice that I am, I've been melting it in at high speed with a cotton cloth, (after MM to 12000), then buffing. Haven't noticed any adverse effects.



LOL.. Me too..... I might try slowing it down a bit to see if it changes my outcome... 



Leather Man said:


> DSallee,
> You can do what Russ has shown, or, I purchased a set of delrin bushings from Bruce Boone. They work great.
> Ben



Thanks Ben, I check on that...


----------



## rherrell (Nov 2, 2008)

I put it on after the pen is assembled. I dip my finger in the can and spread it all over, metal parts too. Then I buff immediately, by hand, with a soft cloth.


----------

